# Pilea care



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

hi, i have a pilea microphylla [see picture below] and its very much alive... what i was wondering is it takes a long time to grow!!! mine has grown 2 inches in 3 months. how do i make it grow faster?!?!?!? i want it to be atleast 6 inches tall before i add it to a viv... i don't want to add ferts... is there a way to make it grow 4X faster with-in say 3 months???

here it is when i got it[1/2 a penny size] it's now about the size of penny[cameras broken]









and here's what i want it to look like...[maybe not THAT big]


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it takes off fast. In fact asking someone for a piece of that plant was the biggest mistake ever, because I couldnt get rid of it. Somehow it pops up on mounts of other plants that werent even in the same original tank as it. So I wouldnt worry, it should take off once its established.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks... really? mistake?!?!? i want this to take OVER the viv!!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It will take over and it's is pretty hard to get completely rid of.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> It will take over and it's is pretty hard to get completely rid of.


Probably the most truthful thing I've ready today.

boabab, I am not sure why you wanted this thing but to each his own. This plant is a noxious weed and incredibly difficult to eradicate. The seeds are very easily dispersed and hidden. You will never get rid of this thing. I personally would get rid of it but if you like it, you like it.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i just like the look of it... but now knowing it's habits,i think ill just use it for temp tanks or something... i just liked how small the leaves are... are there any non-weeds with small, minute leaves???


----------

